# Bulls Black Adder Team 2016



## tobi2036 (7. September 2015)

Hey, mal ne Frage in die Runde.........

ich werde mir ein neues 29er Marathon-/Racebike zulegen, habe sehr viel recherchiert und letztendlich 
bei der Eurobike alles in Natura bewundert. 

Ich habe mich (bin schon Bulls Copperhead 3-Besitzer) in das "Bulls Black Adder Team" verschossen, verliebt, u.s.w. . Naja egal. Bei vielen Herstellern haben deren Bikes schon einen Internetauftritt mit allen Technischen Daten und Fakten (vor allem Geometriedaten) oder werden mit Lieferdaten der verschiedenen Rahmengrößen versehen oder sogar schon verkauft. 

Aber was ist bei Bulls los? Da ist nix, außer´n Werbevideo. Bei Google findet es nur Radonline mit  (verfügbar ab 2. Februar 2016 und den wichtigsten Ausstattungsdaten, was ich auch auf der Messe gesehen habe). Aber sonst nichts. 

Wie war denn das die Jahre vorher? 

Sorry, aber bin sooooooooowas von ungeduldig (und wenn es Februar 2016 ist)
Wartet sonst noch jemand drauf, hat vor es sich anzuschaffen?




P.S. An die Moderatoren: warum gibt es kein Herstellerthread von Bulls?


----------



## mtbmarcus (7. September 2015)

Evtl. liegt es daran das wir erst Anfang September 2015 haben und der Hersteller nicht allzu früh im Jahr seine Räder auf den Markt schmeißen möchte?!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (7. September 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> warum gibt es kein Herstellerthread von Bulls


Da mußt du bei Bulls fragen da die Herstellerthreads von den Herstellern betreut werden .


----------



## nobbixl (8. September 2015)

Das ist es nicht?
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/black-adder-team-29/

so long


----------



## tobi2036 (8. September 2015)

Ne, das ist die alte Lackierung, alter Preis, Rahmengröße ist es auch nicht vom neuen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbixl (8. September 2015)

Dachte das 2015er wär 3999€ gewesen.


----------



## tobi2036 (8. September 2015)

Ja, und dann sind alle Hersteller im Laufe des Jahres 200€ hoch mit den Preisen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## vflbiker (9. September 2015)

Habe auch Interesse am 2016er Black Adder Team. Aber leider kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es bei Bulls immer etwas dauert, bis die Daten online stellen. Frag doch mal bei deinem Händler nach. Falls Du eine Info erhälst - ich hätte auch Interesse an den Geometriedaten! 

Gruß, Volker


----------



## tobi2036 (9. September 2015)

Hab sogar n schönes Bild vom Black Adder Team 2016 auf der Eurobike aufgenommen


----------



## vflbiker (10. September 2015)

... sehr schön! Das macht schon ein wenig Appetit!  Wenn ich ein paar Infos bekommen sollte, schreib ich hier mal.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Monografie (12. September 2015)

War vor 2 Tagen bei meinem Radhändler und habe ein Black Adder Team bestellt, Lieferdatum KW49.
Bestellt habe ich auch ein Black Adder SL, Lieferdatum KW05!
Bin mal gespannt wie die Kisten sind!
Werden meine ersten Bulls Räder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monografie (16. September 2015)

Liefertermine für beide Räder vom Händler weiterhin bestätigt.
Das SL wird Serienmäßig mit der Lauf Gabel mit mittlerer Härte ausgeliefert, meines Wissens 70-85kg.
Evtl. Änderungen werden vom Händler vor Ort gemacht!


----------



## coolsurfing (24. September 2015)

Hi,

Suche auch einen kompletten Katalog von Bulls für 2016. Habe nur ein paar E-Bikes bis jetzt als Katlogauszug gefunden. Gibt es den Katalog schon, und ich habe ihn übershehen, oder kommt der erst noch ? Die meisten anderen Hersteller haben ihre Kataloge schon Online gestellt. Interessiere mich mehr für das "normale" Black Adder 29. Keine Ahnung ob es so etwas 2016 auch gibt. Team ist auch super aber für mich etwas zu teuer.

Gruß

Coolsurfing


----------



## tobi2036 (24. September 2015)

coolsurfing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Suche auch einen kompletten Katalog von Bulls für 2016. Habe nur ein paar E-Bikes bis jetzt als Katlogauszug gefunden. Gibt es den Katalog schon, und ich habe ihn übershehen, oder kommt der erst noch ? Die meisten anderen Hersteller haben ihre Kataloge schon Online gestellt. Interessiere mich mehr für das "normale" Black Adder 29. Keine Ahnung ob es so etwas 2016 auch gibt. Team ist auch super aber für mich etwas zu teuer.
> 
> ...





Wenn man das darf, dann kann ich dir geschwind die Seite mit dem Bulls Black Adder gschwind abfotografieren und hier rein stellen. Habe den Katalog bei der Eurobike mit. Leider stehen da drin noch keine genauen Geometriedaten


----------



## coolsurfing (25. September 2015)

@tobi2036,

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man das darf, aber kannst ja bei Dir hoch laden, dann kann ich da mal schauen. Ist da auch der Preis mit dabei und die technischen Daten ?

Gruß

Coolsurfing


----------



## tobi2036 (25. September 2015)

coolsurfing schrieb:


> @tobi2036,
> 
> Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man das darf, aber kannst ja bei Dir hoch laden, dann kann ich da mal schauen. Ist da auch der Preis mit dabei und die technischen Daten ?
> 
> ...


  




Ach egal.........Ich fügs ein.


----------



## coolsurfing (25. September 2015)

@tobi2036,

Danke für die Bilder. Wow, die Preise haben aber ganz schön angezogen. 2014 hat das Black Adder noch 2499,- gekostet, 2015 schon 2899,- und jetzt 3499,- 
Da werde ich mich wohl nach etwas anderem umsehen müssen. Keine Ahnung warum die so teuer geworden sind ? Ich hatte mit einem Preis um 3000,- gerechnet, aber nicht mit 3500,- Euro. Gab es auch eine Gewichtsangabe dazu ?

Danke.

Gruß

Coolsurfing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (25. September 2015)

Da ist jetzt 'ne RS1 drin. Zusätzlich die teure Nabe für's Vorderrad. Dadurch dann der ordentliche Aufpreis. Dürfte aber trotzdem eines der günstigsten Carbon Hardtails mit RS1 und 1x11 sein.


----------



## tobi2036 (25. September 2015)

coolsurfing schrieb:


> @tobi2036,
> 
> Danke für die Bilder. Wow, die Preise haben aber ganz schön angezogen. 2014 hat das Black Adder noch 2499,- gekostet, 2015 schon 2899,- und jetzt 3499,-
> Da werde ich mich wohl nach etwas anderem umsehen müssen. Keine Ahnung warum die so teuer geworden sind ? Ich hatte mit einem Preis um 3000,- gerechnet, aber nicht mit 3500,- Euro. Gab es auch eine Gewichtsangabe dazu ?
> ...





Ne, leider keine Gewichtsangabe


----------



## coolsurfing (25. September 2015)

@Endura,

Das Bulls hat aber 2X11 nicht 1X11, und das Cube hat in dem GTC SLT hat auch die RS1 drin mit 2999,- Euro. Das finde ich dann schon deutlich günstiger. Außerdem gibt es auch noch das Radon Black Sin 9.0 auch mit RS1 für 3299,- Euro. AlleCarbon !!!
Ich finde den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt.

Gruß

Coolsurfing


----------



## onkeldueres (7. November 2015)

"Da ist das Ding"(Zitat Oliver K.)


----------



## Fortis76 (7. November 2015)

Schick. Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## onkeldueres (7. November 2015)

44cm. Laut Bulls Entwickler bis ca. 181 cm. Der Preis von 4799.- für die Team Edition ist echt günstig. Ohne Pedale knapp 8,7 Kilo ist nicht schlecht. Rahmengewicht in Größe 44 cm liegt bei ca. 950 Gramm


----------



## memphis35 (7. November 2015)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Der Preis von 4799.- für die Team Edition ist echt günstig.


Echt?


----------



## onkeldueres (8. November 2015)

Klar. Ist halt Profi Ware. Inkl DT Swiss 1501 Lrs und K Force Carbon Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sowie einer XTR Gruppe finde ich es sehr gut in Sachen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 
Das Bulls Team ist extrem begeistert vom Bike.


----------



## F4B1 (8. November 2015)

Günstig würde ich es ja nicht nennen. Bei der Ausstattung aber auf jedenfall preiswert!


----------



## Fortis76 (8. November 2015)

@onkeldueres
Hast du mal das Rad gewogen? Nach der Mountainbike wiegt das Black Adder 9,24 kg. Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach nem Hardtail für nächste Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (8. November 2015)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Das Bulls Team ist extrem begeistert vom Bike.


Echt? Hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet
Macht schon was her und ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter als Specialized und Scott

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## onkeldueres (8. November 2015)

Ich habe jetzt nicht die exakteste Waage, war aber ohne Pedale unter 9 Kilo.  
Ist übrigens bei uns im Geschäft käuflich zu erwerben, zum Sonderpreis. Das Bike ist lediglich ne Runde um den Block gefahren.


----------



## oberhausen123 (10. November 2015)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> 44cm. Laut Bulls Entwickler bis ca. 181 cm. Der Preis von 4799.- für die Team Edition ist echt günstig. Ohne Pedale knapp 8,7 Kilo ist nicht schlecht. Rahmengewicht in Größe 44 cm liegt bei ca. 950 Gramm


Ironie mit dem Preis ????


----------



## onkeldueres (10. November 2015)

Nö. Weshalb?


----------



## Laktathunter (22. November 2015)

also wenn man schaut wie andere Hersteller die Preise angezoge haben, teilweise sogar noch die Ausstattung abgespreckt. Liegt der Preis auftypischem Versenderniveau udn da bekommt man bekanntlich mehr fürs Geld... auch wenns immernoch sehr viel Geld ist udn man Gefahr läuft falsche OEM Ware zu bekommen.


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. November 2015)

Man bekommt für den Preis ein Speci mit Roval Carbon lrs und Sram 11 Fach ......


----------



## Laktathunter (22. November 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Man bekommt für den Preis ein Speci mit Roval Carbon lrs und Sram 11 Fach ......


naja, wenn man das Sworks mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung nimmt (XTR, Rs1) dann sind das gleich mal 8700€


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. November 2015)

Ich meinte das Expert WC mit x01 für 4,6k bei Bike 24


----------



## Newbie_0815 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es mittlerweile schon genaue Angaben zur Geometrie?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (8. Dezember 2015)

Katalog ist erhältlich. Zum Händler gehen, sind alle Angaben drin


----------



## Newbie_0815 (8. Dezember 2015)

Danke.


----------



## tobi2036 (8. Dezember 2015)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Katalog ist erhältlich. Zum Händler gehen, sind alle Angaben drin




Aber nicht die Geometrie.

Habe aber durch das Mountainbike Magazin und Bike Magazin, wo es im Test drin ist, die Geometrie erfahren.

Hier seit gestern (glaub ich) der Link:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-bulls-black-adder-team-29.1463304.2.htm




Was sagt ihr zum Sitzwinkel 74,5 Grad und den Lenkkopfwinkel 70,5 Grad beim Bulls? Ist gut, oder?


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch was neues. 7,9 Kilo ohne Pedale. Ist heute bei uns angekommen.


----------



## Newbie_0815 (21. Dezember 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Aber nicht die Geometrie.
> 
> Habe aber durch das Mountainbike Magazin und Bike Magazin, wo es im Test drin ist, die Geometrie erfahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobi,

ist Anscheinend nur bei S und M so, wenn man L benötigt ist hier der Sitzwinkel mit 71 angegeben :-(.

http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/black-adder-team-29/

Gruß


----------



## tobi2036 (21. Dezember 2015)

Newbie_0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> ist Anscheinend nur bei S und M so, wenn man L benötigt ist hier der Sitzwinkel mit 71 angegeben :-(.
> 
> ...









Naja ich benötige auf jeden Fall L. 

M ist mir auf jeden Fall zuuu klein. Bei M müsste ich die Sattelstütze 30 cm 
rausziehen. Und die Oberrohrlänge bei L passt gut. 

Aber ne Probefahrt bringt natürlich mehr Klarheit als nur die Zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major-tom (5. Januar 2016)

Ich finde das "Black Adder SL" ziemlich interessant, vor allem wegen der Gabel (konnte ich vor einer Weile testen und hat getaugt) und auch wegen der XTR 1-fach Schaltung. Weiß jemand zufällig, was für ein Laufradsatz beim SL verbaut ist? Die Naben sind Bulls gelabelte King/Kong von Tune, aber über die Felge habe ich nichts in Erfahrung bringen können. Vor allem würde mich interessieren, bis zu welchem Gewicht der LRS freigegeben ist.


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Januar 2016)

Hier die Antwort. Felge ist ein Bulls eigenes Produkt(WTB), der bis 100Kg freigegeben ist. Vergleichbar ist die Felge mit der NoTubes Crest.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich finde die 3.499 Euro für das "normale" Adder auch zu viel. Von der Optik mal abgesehen, aber das Cube Reaction GTC SLT kostet bei
gleicher Ausstattung unter 3.000 Euro und da sind sogar noch 10% drin bei den meisten Händlern. Das Canyon mit der RS-1 kostet auch
keine 3.000 Euro.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Warum auch immer stellt man immer mehr fest das Bulls mit den Topmodellen nicht mehr unbedingt den besten Preis anbieten will sondern eher den Image Käufer ansprechen will. Der Rahmen 2016 ist aber auch eine sehr aufwändige Neuentwicklung die natürlich zum 2015er Modell einen Quantensprung darstellt. Ich weiss wovon ich rede(schreibe) da ich bereits mehrfach beide Modelle im direkten Vergleich testen konnte. Das neue ist im Vergleich dazu ne Rakete. Was mir auffällt im Laden ist das Bulls immer mehr Markentreue Kunden hat,das zeugt von sehr guter Qualität.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Schon, aber was ist am Cube oder Canyon so viel schlechter was einen Preisunterschied von 500 Euro bzw. 700 Euro rechtfertigt (UVP) ?
Alle haben XT-Gruppe sowie RS-1 Gabel und innenverlegte Züge. Die Laufräder kann ich jetzt schlecht vergleichen, aber die sind es
ja bestimmt auch nicht.
Ich bin jetzt weder von Cube noch von Canyon ein Fan, halt nur auf der Suche nach einem MTB und habe mir daher schon einige Modelle
angesehen, die optisch / technisch / preislich in Frage kommen könnten.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Das ist ja die Aussage. Was kostet ein Giant,Specialized,Scott mit dieser Ausstattung?


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Kaum zu vergleichen, da viele, die ihre Bikes mit der RS-1 Gabel ausstatten auch gleich auf XTR gehen etc.
Wenn Bulls also diesen Weg gehen will, sich mit anderen "überteuerten" Herstellern zu messen (und dazu zähle ich
persönlich Specialized und Scott, andere mögen das natürlich anders sehen), dann sollen sie das machen.
Für mich fällt das dann halt leider aus der Liste der "potentiellen Neuzugänge für meinen Fuhrpark" raus, da mein
Budget es nicht hergibt. Das Adder wird aber dennoch seine Abnehmer finden.


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Januar 2016)

Das Canyon Exceed kostet auch 3300 € ist allerdings auch sehr gut  ausgestattet. Und die RS-1 ist für mich eher ein Kaufhinderungsgrund.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Ein unbedingtes MUSS ist die RS-1 für mich auch nicht. Wollte eigentlich das Ghost Lector LC 7 haben, ist aber leider restlos
ausverkauft. Also musste ich weiter suchen.


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Januar 2016)

Ok. Dann schau dir mal das Focus Raven Max Pro an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Die RS 1ist allerdings das Gegenteil von einem Kaufhinderungsgrund. Die Gabel ist der Hammer. Wir verkaufen das Black Adder XT eh im Moment nicht da wir die Team Edition für 3999.- verkaufen und das SL ebenfalls für 3999.-. Die 500.- Differenz sind gut angelegt. Und von 2015 habe ich noch ein Testrad für 1750.- mit ca.300 Kilometer Laufleistung.


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Januar 2016)

Habe nicht sehr viel Positives von der RS-1 gehört. Viele ziehen die Sid WC der RS1 vor. Ich finde generell die 2016 Bikes sehr teuer.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Das war auch auf meiner Liste. Da gefällt mir die Gabel nicht  Die mag gut oder sehr gut sein, aber schwarze Tauchrohre fände
ich optisch ansprechender. Einen Lenker-Lockout hat die wohl auch nicht, oder ?


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Januar 2016)

Gabel verkaufen und Sid rein. Bin auch kein Fox Fan. Die Laufräder haben auch Tuning Potential.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Fahre die RS 1 jetzt ein halbes Jahr und hab sie gegen die SID gewechselt da mir die SID zu straff war. Vorteil der SID war das sie etwas leichter ist. Aber die Differenz ist mir egal.
Welche Gabel hat keinen Lenkerlockout?
Die höheren Preise der 2016 Modelle sind in der Euroschwäche begründet.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Das wollte ich vermeiden, mir ein Bike zu kaufen und dann für unter Wert ein paar Einzelteile wieder verkaufen.
Laufräder haben fast immer Tuningpotential. Frage ist nur, wo das preislich hinführt.
Am besten wäre ein Händler, der das vor Ort tauschen kann. Machen aber die wenigsten. Die wollen die Räder so
verkaufen, wie sie sind.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Fahre die RS 1 jetzt ein halbes Jahr und hab sie gegen die SID gewechselt da mir die SID zu straff war. Vorteil der SID war das sie etwas leichter ist. Aber die Differenz ist mir egal.
> Welche Gabel hat keinen Lenkerlockout?
> Die höheren Preise der 2016 Modelle sind in der Euroschwäche begründet.



Die vom Focus Raven Max Pro. Kann zumindest keinen Schaltzug erkennen auf den Fotos.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Stimmt. Sehr merkwürdig. Ab März ist auch das Bulls Bushmaster 29 SL verfügbar für 2999.-
Auch preislich attraktiv ist das Giant XtC Advanced 29" 1 für 2400.-


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Januar 2016)

Habe auch ne weile gesucht bis ein passendes Rad gefunden habe. Irgend etwas hat immer nicht gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Stimmt. Sehr merkwürdig. Ab März ist auch das Bulls Bushmaster 29 SL verfügbar für 2999.-
> Auch preislich attraktiv ist das Giant XtC Advanced 29" 1 für 2400.-



SL steht leider immer für 1-fach. Genug Kraft in den Beinen ist vorhanden, aber wenns ziemlich steil wird am Ende der Tour haut das
nicht mehr hin. Auf der Straße, die man auf einer großen Tour ja nicht vermeiden kann, fehlt dann oben rum etwas.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Na ja das Bushmaster gibts ja auch mit 2fach Ausstattung.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, gibt es denn da mehr Bilder ? Ich sehe das immer nur von der rechten Seite. Aber keine Detailbilder, wie z.B.
Zugverlegung. Gibt es denn beim Bushmaster die Möglichkeit, eine andere Gabel zu verbauen ? Leichter, schwärzer, (besser) ?
Und ggfs. auf XT-Bremse aufzurüsten ?


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Muss man denke ich mit dem Händler ausmachen. 
Bin mir nicht sicher wann, aber es wird zum Frühjahr noch ein Sondermodell auf Basis des Bushmaster geben mit noch wertigerer Ausstattung aber dem Carbonrahmens von 2015. 
Ruhig mal beim ZEG Händler nachfragen.


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Der 2015er hat aber keine innenverlegten Züge, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ne, wenn schon Modelljahr 2016.
Du bist also kein ZEG-Händler und verkaufst dennoch Bulls ? Muss sich ja nicht ausschließen, wäre nur seltsam.
Habe da aber wenig Hoffnung, wenn es schon bei "freien" Händlern kaum möglich ist, Änderungen am Bike
vorzunehmen.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Ich bin ZEG Händler aus dem Raum Köln. Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Gar nicht so weit weg, vielleicht hatten wir auch schon das Vergnügen. Hinter Gummersbach bevor es schwarz wird am Himmel.
Wo liegt denn der Hauptunterschied zwischen Black Adder und Bushmaster ? Das eine mehr auf Race und das andere eher Tour
ausgelegt ?


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Ist meines Wissens die gleiche Geo, lediglich kürzerer Vorbau und Rizer beim Bushmaster


----------



## Crossbow74 (10. Januar 2016)

Und wie schaut´s mit Änderungswünschen aus ? Möglich mit Verrechnung oder eher ungern ?


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Januar 2016)

Grundsätzlich machen wir so etwas. Bezüglich eines Gabelumbaus müsste ich den Hersteller kontaktieren ob die CE Zertifizierung erlischt. Bedeutet das im Falle eines Rahmenbruchs die Firma Bulls eine Garantie ausschließen würde.


----------



## Monografie (12. Januar 2016)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen mein Adder Team bekommen.
Bin überrascht wie wendig und verspielt das Rad im Trail ist, hoher Spaß-Faktor.
Bin gut 200km bei zum Teil widrigen Bedingungen gefahren und kann die Meinung einiger über die RS1 nicht teilen...
Meiner Meinung, straffe, Spurtreue und optisch tolle Gabel!
Rad ist gelungen und die Kohle wert!
In 2Wochen kommt mein SL... bin sehr gespannt auf die Gabel und auf das Fahrverhalten mit meinen Dugast Schlauchreifen.


----------



## tobi2036 (12. Januar 2016)

Monografie schrieb:


> Habe vor ein paar Tagen mein Adder Team bekommen.
> Bin überrascht wie wendig und verspielt das Rad im Trail ist, hoher Spaß-Faktor.
> Bin gut 200km bei zum Teil widrigen Bedingungen gefahren und kann die Meinung einiger über die RS1 nicht teilen...
> Meiner Meinung, straffe, Spurtreue und optisch tolle Gabel!
> ...








Cool. Welche Größe ist das?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monografie (12. Januar 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Cool. Welche Größe ist das?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Größe L, bin 186cm...
Rad fällt eher kurz bzw. klein aus. Was etwas verwundert, natürlich positiv, im Trail wendig und schnell um die Ecken zu wegen und trotzdem auf schnellem Schotter bergab.
Habe den Vorbau von 90mm auf 100mm gewechselt. Passt....


----------



## Monografie (12. Januar 2016)

Meinte damit wendig und schnell im Trai und bergab sehr ruhig und Spurtreu, kann auch an der Gabel liegen da ich in meinem Scott ein weitaus schlechtere hatte...


----------



## tobi2036 (12. Januar 2016)

Monografie schrieb:


> Meinte damit wendig und schnell im Trai und bergab sehr ruhig und Spurtreu, kann auch an der Gabel liegen da ich in meinem Scott ein weitaus schlechtere hatte...







Wow, cool. Danke für die Info. Ich benötige auch "L".



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2016)

Ist es wirklich so, das sich der Sitzwinkel von 74° auf 71° bei den Größen L und XL ändert ? 71° Sitzwinkel ist so extrem flach, bei 80cm Sitzhöhe (normal bei Größe L) sind es pro Grad 1,3cm Versatz. Somit bei 3 Grad (74°-71°) = 4cm.
Ist das nur ein Tippfehler auf der Homepage ?
Desweiteren ändert sich die Kettenstrebenlänge. Warum ?
Da es bei Black Ader und Bushmaster der Fall ist vermute ich wiederrum daß es korrekt ist....hhhmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (12. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so, das sich der Sitzwinkel von 74° auf 71° bei den Größen L und XL ändert ? 71° Sitzwinkel ist so extrem flach, bei 80cm Sitzhöhe (normal bei Größe L) sind es pro Grad 1,3cm Versatz. Somit bei 3 Grad (74°-71°) = 4cm.
> Ist das nur ein Tippfehler auf der Homepage ?
> Desweiteren ändert sich die Kettenstrebenlänge. Warum ?
> Da es bei Black Ader und Bushmaster der Fall ist vermute ich wiederrum daß es korrekt ist....hhhmmm






Hab vorgestern ne Email ans Bike Magazin gestellt deswegen, weil sie das Bike in der Dezemberausgabe hatten mit der Größe L und der Geometriezeichnung, wo beim Sitzwinkel 74 Grad stand....und die Antwort kam prompt am nächsten Tag:


Hallo Tobias,
Wir messen die Geometrie selbst, unsere Werte stimmen demnach. Frag doch mal bei Bulls nach ob das evtl. nur ein Schreibfehler auf der Website ist. So würde ich das jedenfalls machen.
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

..........

Stellvertretender Chefredakteur
Ressortleiter Test & Technik 






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2016)

ok, dann hat ein Azubi bei Bulls mit kopieren / einfügen etwas schnell gearbeitet  Danke.


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mal nachgefragt wegen der Geo und bekam dies zur Antwort:

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Wir möchten Sie bitten, sich diesbezüglich an Ihren ZEG-Händler vor Ort zu wenden dieser wird Ihnen weiterhelfen.
Der ZEG-Händler hat die Möglichkeit entsprechende Informationen zu den Produkten abzurufen und Ihnen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Die Adressen finden Sie unter www.zeg.de Händlersuche.


----------



## tobi2036 (13. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nachgefragt wegen der Geo und bekam dies zur Antwort:
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
> Wir möchten Sie bitten, sich diesbezüglich an Ihren ZEG-Händler vor Ort zu wenden dieser wird Ihnen weiterhelfen.
> ...






Hehe ja klasse. Bei mir hat der Händler auch im aktuellen Katalog  geguckt (den ich auch habe) und konnte mir auch nur sagen, was ich schon wusste. Ganz so blauäugig, ohne vorherige Infos und Rechnereien über die Maße und verbauten Teile gehe ich nicht ins Geschäft.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Januar 2016)

Dein Händler kann doch in deinem Beisein bei der ZEG anrufen. Wenn er keinen Bock drauf hat will er auch nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Friend76 (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

welche Rahmengröße schlagt Ihr mir bei einem Black Adder 2016 vor?
Ich bin 1,83m gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm.
Laut Neutralem Rahemgrößenberechner kommt RH46 dabei heraus, also genau zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen beim Black Adder.

Letztes Jahr habe ich ein Bike-Fitting machen lassen und da kam als Oberrohrlänge 595mm + 120mm Vorbau (wäre RH44/M)
heraus. Derzeit fahre ich ein älteres Scott Scale 29 Rahmengröße L und die Geometriedaten würden eher auf ein Black Adder in RH48/L passen.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir beim örtlichen Händler ein Black Adder in RH48/L angesehen und bin auch mal aufgestiegen - kam mir relativ groß vor.

Hauptsächlich fahre ich Marathons und habe aber im technischen Bereich noch einiges an Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Januar 2016)

Also wenn die Schritlänge stimmt hast du eher kurze Beine (Ich 182 cm, SL 87,5).
Dann müsstest du einen recht langen Oberkörper haben, daher wäre die Oberrohrlänge vom M rahmen mit 595 mm zu kurz.
Mit einem zu langen Vorbau geht das gute Fahrverhalten verloren. Daher eher Größe L.
Oder ein Hersteller mit längeren Oberrohr und kürzerem Sattelrohr.


----------



## Friend76 (15. Januar 2016)

Ja, beim Bike-Fitting-Termin letztes Jahr wurde mir ein "sizilianischer" Körper zugeschrieben, im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße relativ kurze Beine


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Januar 2016)

Ich bin ich in der Vergangenheit sehr gut damit gefahren meine Bikes nach der Oberrohrlänge zu kaufen. Mit dem Resultat das ich heute noch nicht einmal mehr vorher auf dem Bike sitzen muss bevor ich es mir kaufe.
Bin 184cm groß mit Schrittlänge von 89cm und nutze eine Oberrohrlänge von 615mm bei RH L/49cm Giant.
Wenn du dich auf deinem jetzigen Bike wohlfühlst und die Oberrohrlänge dem Bulls entspricht, spricht nichts dagegen M zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (15. Januar 2016)

Ja ich würde auch vor allem nach der Oberrohrlänge gehen.
Andere Rechnung: SL 81 => Sizthöhe ca. 71,7 cm (81*0,885), das bedeutet einen Sattelstützenauszug von 23,685 incl. Sattelhöhe beim L.
Also wie gesagt würde dir eher L empfehlen, aber ne Proberunde solltest du auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## filiale (15. Januar 2016)

Oder Du nimmst ein M und verlängerst den Vorbau um 20mm. M ist klein und handlich, L ist länger und touriger.


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube das betreffende Bike sollte eher schnell und handlich sein für Marathon und/oder CC. Tourig sind andere Bikes.
Und wenn es nicht tourig genug ist in M macht man halt nen Riser drauf


----------



## Monografie (17. Januar 2016)

Hm, bei dem neuen Black Adder würde ich bei deiner Größe L nehmen!
Ich bin 186cm und habe einen L Rahmen, habe den Vorbau auf 100mm schon verändert, werde aber auf 110mm gehen. Der Rahmen fällt sehr kompakt aus. Also auch in L, von Tourer keine Spur....keine Sorge ;-)


----------



## tobi2036 (4. Februar 2016)

So, hab gestern das Schmuckstück bei meinem Händler in der Nähe bestellt. 

Habe sogar noch 8% Rabatt drauf bekommen, komme so auf etwas über 4400€. Mit XTR Klickies sind es dann nachher im Gesamtpreis 
bei ca. 4500€. Guter Preis wie ich finde.

Ach ja und 6 Wochen Lieferzeit, also mitte März, bester Zeitpunkt. 

Freufreufreu***


----------



## Lonelybiker (8. Februar 2016)

Monografie schrieb:


> Hm, bei dem neuen Black Adder würde ich bei deiner Größe L nehmen!
> Ich bin 186cm und habe einen L Rahmen, habe den Vorbau auf 100mm schon verändert, werde aber auf 110mm gehen. Der Rahmen fällt sehr kompakt aus. Also auch in L, von Tourer keine Spur....keine Sorge ;-)



Was ist denn Standart Vorbaulänge?
Bin 187cm groß und will auch ein Team kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (8. Februar 2016)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> Was ist denn Standart Vorbaulänge?
> Bin 187cm groß und will auch ein Team kaufen






Beim "bike Magazin" wurde die Größe L getestet, und bei der Geometriezeichnung sind 9 cm Vorbaulänge angegeben.


----------



## Lonelybiker (8. Februar 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Beim "bike Magazin" wurde die Größe L getestet, und bei der Geometriezeichnung sind 9 cm Vorbaulänge angegeben.



komisch...diese ausgabe habe ich....aber ich dachte des war M? vom gewicht des Rahmens,,,etc,


----------



## tobi2036 (8. Februar 2016)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> komisch...diese ausgabe habe ich....aber ich dachte des war M? vom gewicht des Rahmens,,,etc,





ja, beim "mountainbike Magazin (orange) Ausgabe 12/2015" ist die Größe M und beim "bike Magazin (grün) Ausgabe 12/2015" die Größe L.

Ich habe beide Magazine gelesen mit den Modellen.


----------



## Lonelybiker (8. Februar 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> ja, beim "mountainbike Magazin (orange)" ist die Größe M und beim "bike Magazin (grün)" die Größe L.
> 
> Ich habe beide Magazine gelesen mit den Modellen.



ja okay
http://www.bulls.de/fileadmin/conte...B_BULLS_Black-Adder-Team_BIKE_12-15_super.pdf
danke soweit


----------



## Lonelybiker (8. Februar 2016)

Monografie schrieb:


> Hm, bei dem neuen Black Adder würde ich bei deiner Größe L nehmen!
> Ich bin 186cm und habe einen L Rahmen, habe den Vorbau auf 100mm schon verändert, werde aber auf 110mm gehen. Der Rahmen fällt sehr kompakt aus. Also auch in L, von Tourer keine Spur....keine Sorge ;-)



Hast du deins mal gewogen? Also was wiegt es in L real?


----------



## Lonelybiker (9. Februar 2016)

"offtopic"
weiss hier zufällig einer was der Canyon Exceed CF SLX Rahmen in L wiegt im vergleich zum Black Adder Team Rahmen in 48cm?

schwanke zwischen den beiden....


----------



## Lonelybiker (17. Februar 2016)

okay...habe mich auch fürs Bulls Black Adder Team entschieden. Hat ggf jemand n paar livebilder, damit ich träumen kann bis es endlich kommt in KW12? und n paar daten? Sattelklemmendurchmesser? Sattelstützenlänge?


----------



## tobi2036 (17. Februar 2016)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> okay...habe mich auch fürs Bulls Black Adder Team entschieden. Hat ggf jemand n paar livebilder, damit ich träumen kann bis es endlich kommt in KW12? und n paar daten? Sattelklemmendurchmesser? Sattelstützenlänge?






Willkommen im Club der Wartenden. Will auch noch n paar Überbrückungsbilder. Immerhin hab ich schon die Bulls Teambekleidung und der Teamhelm kam heut auch schon mit DHL nach Hause.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lonelybiker (17. Februar 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der Wartenden. Will auch noch n paar Überbrückungsbilder. Immerhin hab ich schon die Bulls Teambekleidung und der Teamhelm kam heut auch schon mit DHL nach Hause.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




wo und was hast bestellt? bei Bulls direkt? der Helm ist leider ohne visier..oder? also rennradoptik, oder?


----------



## Sepp333 (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo 
Hab meins heute bekommen ! 
Allerdings die xt Ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (17. Februar 2016)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> wo und was hast bestellt? bei Bulls direkt? der Helm ist leider ohne visier..oder? also rennradoptik, oder?





Hab bei meinem örtlichen Händler bestellt (8%Rabatt). Hab das Team Modell in Größe L bestellt. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit und Mitte März solls da sein.
Der Helm ist in Rennradoptik ohne Visier, hab schon 2 langweilige Helme mit Visier.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobi2036 (23. Februar 2016)

Gibt es bereits Erfahrung bei der Größe "L - 71 Grad Sitzwinkel" in Sachen Kletterfähigkeit (schnell, langsam, leicht, anstrengender) in steilem Gelände?
Anstrengender, als bei "Größe M - 74 Grad"?
Oder hat dies nur mit dem Ausgleich der Sattelposition über der Kurbel und Lot von Knie zu Pedal zu tun?

Habe die Größe L bestellt bei Körpergröße 1,79m und Schrittlänge 84cm.
Ich komme dann auf eine von  Mitte Kurbel zu Oberkante Sattel gemessene Höhe von 74 cm, was
bei Rahmengröße 48 nen Auszug der Sattelstütze (incl. Sattel) auf 26cm bedeutet. Ich hoffe,
ich komme dann nicht zu weit nach hinten.? Wie ist das bei 20% und mehr...Anstiegen?
Hängt das auch mit dem Vorbau und Lenkwinkel zusammen, ob ich das Bike vorne bei Anstiegen
automatisch runterdrücke, dass es vorne nicht hochkommt? Ist dann der Sitzwinkel egal?


----------



## träk_fjul (24. Februar 2016)

the bad news is...ein bulls bleibt ein bulls...erinnert mich immer an kaufhaus-baumarkträder...


----------



## tobi2036 (24. Februar 2016)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> the bad news is...ein bulls bleibt ein bulls...erinnert mich immer an kaufhaus-baumarkträder...






Auf Ihn


----------



## Lonelybiker (25. Februar 2016)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> the bad news is...ein bulls bleibt ein bulls...erinnert mich immer an kaufhaus-baumarkträder...




Preis Leistung gibt`s nix besseres!
Sorry wir fahren halt Fahrrad und nicht IMAGE


----------



## onkeldueres (25. Februar 2016)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> the bad news is...ein bulls bleibt ein bulls...erinnert mich immer an kaufhaus-baumarkträder...


Frag mal bei TREK, Specialized und diverse andere ob sie die Firma Strongman in Cambodia kennen? Ich denke schon da ein Grossteil derer Rahmen dort produziert werden, übrigens Bulls auch.


----------



## onkeldueres (25. Februar 2016)

Sepp333 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab meins heute bekommen !
> Allerdings die xt Ausstattung
> Anhang anzeigen 464210


Ist allerdings nicht der neue Black Adder Team Rahmen.


----------



## Sepp333 (25. Februar 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ist allerdings nicht der neue Black Adder Team Rahmen.


Ne und warum? Weil er paar Gramm schwerer ist !


----------



## onkeldueres (25. Februar 2016)

Ist ja nicht negativ gemeint,aber beim neuen Team ist der Rahmen das Highlight. Die XT Variante ist halt im Team Dekor aber das Rahmen Modell von 2015. War lediglich eine Anmerkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp333 (25. Februar 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht negativ gemeint,aber beim neuen Team ist der Rahmen das Highlight. Die XT Variante ist halt im Team Dekor aber das Rahmen Modell von 2015. War lediglich eine Anmerkung.


Der 2015er hat doch ne andere geo oder nicht?


----------



## Sepp333 (25. Februar 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht negativ gemeint,aber beim neuen Team ist der Rahmen das Highlight. Die XT Variante ist halt im Team Dekor aber das Rahmen Modell von 2015. War lediglich eine Anmerkung.


....Sogar das bushmaster hat den gleichen Rahmen ​


----------



## onkeldueres (25. Februar 2016)

Auch das 29LT. Aber halt nicht den Team Rahmen. Der wiegt in M 955Gr. Der "alte" knapp 1350Gr.


----------



## Sepp333 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter "Teamrahmen" verstehst ...
Die Rahmen haben fertigungsbedingt toleranzen im Gewicht .
Das Die leichteren dann in die Teamräder kommen is ja logisch ...
Deswegen hat das Black Adder  Team 29 wohl auch nen paar Gramm leichteren Rahmen als das Black Adder 29.
Bulls schreibt jedenfalls bei beiden  "nur 950 Gramm schwer"
So jetzt sag mir bitte was der Rahmen mit dem 2015er Modell zu tun hat? 
Der ne ganz andere Geometrie hat ...... Stimmt Garnix aber der Rahmen is das Highlight 
Vielleicht wurden bei meinem 2015 Rahmen im 2016er Black Adder auch die Löcher zur zugverlegung erst nachträglich gebohrt


----------



## Sepp333 (25. Februar 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Auch das 29LT. Aber halt nicht den Team Rahmen. Der wiegt in M 955Gr. Der "alte" knapp 1350Gr.


Stimmt auch nicht


----------



## Sepp333 (29. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn jetzt @onkeldueres ?
Du stellst Sachen in den Raum und jetzt kommt nix mehr?  Du bist doch ZEG Händler!
Dann kannste doch bestimmt erklären was das mit dem Rahmen auf sich hat ?? Oder ist's nun doch kein 2015er ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (2. März 2016)

Ich habe heute eine Antwort von Bulls bekommen, aufgrund der Nachfrage mit der Größe L und dessen angegebenen Sitzwinkel von 71 Grad. Sie haben geschrieben, dass der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel 73,5 Grad beträgt und dies wohl fehlerhaft auf der Homepage steht, sie dies aber berichtigen werden. Somit hat auch das Bike Magazin recht mit gemessenen 74 Grad beim Test. Mensch bin ich froh


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobi2036 (2. März 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine Antwort von Bulls bekommen, aufgrund der Nachfrage mit der Größe L und dessen angegebenen Sitzwinkel von 71 Grad. Sie haben geschrieben, dass der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel 73,5 Grad beträgt und dies wohl fehlerhaft auf der Homepage steht, sie dies aber berichtigen werden. Somit hat auch das Bike Magazin recht mit gemessenen 74 Grad beim Test. Mensch bin ich froh
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk








Jetzt wurden die Geometriedaten auf der Homepage geändert


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Friend76 (3. März 2016)

Sepp333 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt @onkeldueres ?
> Du stellst Sachen in den Raum und jetzt kommt nix mehr?  Du bist doch ZEG Händler!
> Dann kannste doch bestimmt erklären was das mit dem Rahmen auf sich hat ?? Oder ist's nun doch kein 2015er ?



Egal ob XTR- oder XT- Ausstattung das 2016 Black Adder gibt es nur mit dem gleichen Rahmen, dieser ist völlig identisch und hat nichts mit dem 2015er Model zu tun!


----------



## Lonelybiker (12. März 2016)

Hi

nächste Woche sollte mein Team 2016 endlich geliefert werden.....ich freue mich wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten 
nun aber ein paar Fragen vorab.....Wie sind die Bremsscheiben befestigt? IS 6 Loch oder Centerlock? 
Welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser und sattelrohrklemmendurchmesser hat das Bike?
Darf man Barends an den Lenker machen (nicht obs schön ist...sondern ob man technisch darf?)

Ist wirklich ein 2.25er Thundeburt auf dem Hinterrad? Denn laut Homepage von Schwalbe gibts garkeinen Liteskin in 2.25 sondern nur den SnakeSkin, TL Easy

Das Blau vom Team ist das ein dunkleres wie das vom normalen (nicht Team)? (siehe Bild oben)

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Sepp333 (12. März 2016)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> nächste Woche sollte mein Team 2016 endlich geliefert werden.....ich freue mich wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten
> nun aber ein paar Fragen vorab.....Wie sind die Bremsscheiben befestigt? IS 6 Loch oder Centerlock?
> ...


Hallo
Die Sattelstütze hat 31.6 Klemme 34.9 mm
Die Bremsscheiben sind mit 6 Loch befestigt und zum Rest kann ich leider nix sagen.
Hier noch ein anderes Bild ...da wirkt das Blau nicht so hell und ist weniger blau 
Hab jetzt nen Acros Blocklock Oberrohrschutz Steuersatz ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2016)

Sepp333 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nen Acros Poplock Oberrohrschutz Steuersatz ;-)


block lock


----------



## Sepp333 (12. März 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> block lock


Ups


----------



## Lonelybiker (13. März 2016)

Danke soweit
Aber Hm deine angaben sind aber vom "nicht team"
Klar..die Klemmaße sind sicher identisch...
aber das blau ist ja das "nicht Team" blau....
ich interressiere mich für das Team blau...ob das anders aussieht?


----------



## tobi2036 (13. März 2016)

Hmmh,

auf den bisherigen Bildern vom Team Modell hab ich (zumindest am Vorderrad), soweit ich es
erkennen konnte, keine XTR Bremsscheiben (RT99) gesehen, sondern XT Bremsscheiben (RT86).
Ist das richtig? (Wobei die XT Scheiben sogar verschleissärmer sein sollen, als die XTR).

Und ist es möglich (nachdem das XTR Ritzel 11-40 runtergefahren ist), das XT Ritzel 11-40,
welches verschleissärmer sein soll und natürlich günstiger wäre, dranzuschrauben?

Also XTR-Power mit XT-Verschleissärmerem und günstigerem Verbrauchsmaterial. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Lonelybiker (14. März 2016)

na klar ist dies möglich....und es macht sinn, da billiger! aber es ist halt deutlich schwerer.....Kassette ca 80g und scheiben hmm auch bisschen....also ca 100-130g mehr .....rotierend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (14. März 2016)

Ich habe an meinem "noch" aktuellen Bike mit XT Ausstattung auch immer wieder wechselnd zwischen XT und SLX ne SLX Kassette dran (Empfehlung von meinem Händler, da günstiger, aber kein Unterschied, außer Gewicht)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (15. März 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine Antwort von Bulls bekommen, aufgrund der Nachfrage mit der Größe L und dessen angegebenen Sitzwinkel von 71 Grad. Sie haben geschrieben, dass der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel 73,5 Grad beträgt und dies wohl fehlerhaft auf der Homepage steht, sie dies aber berichtigen werden. Somit hat auch das Bike Magazin recht mit gemessenen 74 Grad beim Test. Mensch bin ich froh
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Na das hat ja lange gedauert, ich habe auch angefragt und man war unfähig mir eine Auskunft zu geben und mich an den Händler verwiesen. Der hat auch keine Auskunft bekommen. Offenbar hat man nun anhand der vielen Anfragen doch noch seinen Hintern bewegt und bemerkt das etwas nicht stimmen kann und den Wert korrigiert. Ist aber zu spät, ich hab jetzt was anderes...


----------



## Lonelybiker (23. März 2016)

mein Liefertermin ist von KW 11 auf KW12 gewandert....und nun ist KW 12 und auch noch Ostern....denke dass es KW13 wird, leider


----------



## tobi2036 (23. März 2016)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> mein Liefertermin ist von KW 11 auf KW12 gewandert....und nun ist KW 12 und auch noch Ostern....denke dass es KW13 wird, leider





Bei mir auch. 2-3 Wochen wurde der Liefertermin nach hinten verschoben. Aber die Temperaturen gehen jetzt dann erst richtig hoch. Dann passt es zeitlich ganz gut. 
Ich fahre solange noch Rennrad.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. März 2016)

Huch, ich dachte solche Verzögerungen gibt es nur bei Canyon

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lonelybiker (23. März 2016)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Huch, ich dachte solche Verzögerungen gibt es nur bei Canyon
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus




dachte ich auch!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Crossbow74 (24. März 2016)

Ghost hat auch von KW 11 auf KW 14 verschoben. Haben sich wohl alle abgesprochen.


----------



## Lonelybiker (24. März 2016)

nächste Woche ist es da!  hab grad mit meinem Händler telefoniert  VORFREUDE! es ist bei der Spedition und sollte Dienstag kommen...dann aufbauen...ich denke Mittwoch oder Donnerstag kann ich es holen.

Ich mach dann Bilder, falls jemand Interesse daran hat


----------



## real_andy (24. April 2016)

Hallo!

fahre zur Zeit ein 2016 Bulls Bushmaster 29 SL umgerüstet auf Tubless. Habe erhebliche Probleme die Felge zu dichten. Das Standard Felgenband ist ziemlich unbrauchbar und bereits ersetzt. Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Probleme mit Undichtigkeit durch die Speichennippel. Die Felge sollte auch beim Bulls Black Adder 29 (nicht Team) und vermutlich noch diversen anderen Modellen verbaut sein. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme, welches Felgendband nutzt ihr alternativ?

Ansonsten übrigens ein super Rad genau mit meiner gewünschten Austattung.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp333 (24. April 2016)

real_andy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> fahre zur Zeit ein 2016 Bulls Bushmaster 29 SL umgerüstet auf Tubless. Habe erhebliche Probleme die Felge zu dichten. Das Standard Felgenband ist ziemlich unbrauchbar und bereits ersetzt. Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Probleme mit Undichtigkeit durch die Speichennippel. Die Felge sollte auch beim Bulls Black Adder 29 (nicht Team) und vermutlich noch diversen anderen Modellen verbaut sein. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme, welches Felgendband nutzt ihr alternativ?
> 
> ...


Hallo ich habe welches von Notubes 21mm und alles ist absolut dicht
Ventile hab ich auch von Notubes


----------



## Monografie (25. April 2016)

Also der Rahmen müsste gleich sein...
Bei der Kritik an Bulls in Punkto "Bauhausrad" beteilige ich mich nicht, aber hatte schon einige "Premium-Räder".... ich bin von dem Black Adder begeistert
Hab jetzt auch beide Räder, leichte Lieferschwierigkeiten beim SL


----------



## Monografie (25. April 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinen
Adder's


----------



## tobi2036 (10. Mai 2016)

Seit heute meins. Und gleich mal bei der Nachhause-Überführung die vorhandenen Strava Segmente mit persönlichen Bestzeiten belegt.

Absolut geiles Teil!!!


----------



## tobi2036 (11. Mai 2016)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, da ich ja jetzt auch meine "Kampfsportmaschine" besitze:

ich möchte mir, wie bei meinem vorherigen Mtb, 2 Schaltaugen auf Vorrat anschaffen.
Diese sind ja natürlich nicht spontan im nächstbesten Laden zu kaufen.

Habe zwar gegoogelt, finde aber keins (auch nicht im schaltaugen-shop). Gibt es da Adressen, oder
eine Herstellernummer für das passende Schaltaugenmodell?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

wo hast du denn dein bike gekauft?

vielleicht dort mal nachfragen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (11. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> wo hast du denn dein bike gekauft?
> 
> vielleicht dort mal nachfragen!?




Joa, das wär auch ne Möglichkeit. Habs von meinem örtlichen ZEG-Fachhändler


----------



## tobi2036 (28. Mai 2016)

Mal ne Frage, die mich interessiert:

die verbaute XTR Kurbel FC M-9000 ist ja extrem eng am Rahmen (zumindest der linke Kurbelarm). Habe was gelesen von
Q-Faktor von nur 158 mm. Was ist denn dann genau für ein Innenlager verbaut?
Weil diese Lagerschalen außen sind nicht zu sehen. Ist dann nicht das Innenlager BB93 verbaut?

Klärt mich doch bitte mal auf


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2016)

der q-faktor hat nichts mit dem innenlager zu tun.

wenn außerhalb des innenlagergehäuses keine lagerschalen sichtbar sind, dann ist es ein shimano pressfit lager.


----------



## tobi2036 (28. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> der q-faktor hat nichts mit dem innenlager zu tun.
> 
> wenn außerhalb des innenlagergehäuses keine lagerschalen sichtbar sind, dann ist es ein shimano pressfit lager.





Ah super. Vielen Dank


----------



## tobi2036 (29. Mai 2016)

Hab gleich nochmal ne Frage:

auf den 2 Bildern ist mittig eine langezogene, fühlbare Linie über das ganze Oberrohr. Ist das bei euch auch zu sehen?

Das wird ja nur die obere Matte mit den "Bulls Verzierungen" sein, diese wird auch in das Backverfahren mit einbezogen?
Sind das dann einfach nur die Kanten der Matte(n)?

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2016)

das ist die trennung der formhälften mit anschließender unsauberer weiterbehandlung.

decals werden entweder aufgeklebt, aufgeklebt und überlackiert, oder gleich lackiert.


----------



## tobi2036 (29. Mai 2016)

Ah ok. Danke. Wieder schlauer geworden


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lonelybiker (30. Mai 2016)

sieht bei meinen "leider" auch so aus. (Nahtthema)


----------



## real_andy (1. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

wollte mich mal in der Runde nach eurer Erfahrung mit dem 2016 Carbonrahmen (Black Adder und Bushmaster) fragen. Hattet ihr schon Probleme mit dem Rahmen?
Ich fahre den Rahmen seit März und bin ca. 1600 km damit gefahren. Seit knapp 2 Wochen habe ich ein seltsames Knacken. Kann es nicht wirklich richtig orten. Könnte irgendwo aus dem Bereich Hinterbaustreben / Schaltaugenaufnahme kommen. Kann aber nichts bzgl. Riss oder so erkennen. 

Gruß Andy


----------



## tobi2036 (1. August 2016)

Hatte ich auch, nach 200km Einfahrzeit. Händler sagte, es war zu wenig Carbonpaste von Werk aus aufgetragen. Unter anderem auch die Schaltaugenaufnahme. Habe bis jetzt Ruhe (bin bei ca. 1000km)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (20. August 2016)

Mal ne Frage.....

Standard ist ja ´26/36 Kettenblatt verbaut (ist mir aber doch zu wenig). Ich habe mir jetzt aber 28/38 Kettenblätter bestellt, da ich eh die verschlissene Kette wechseln muss (auch bestellt). Wieviel Kettenglieder muss ich bei zwei Zähnen zusätzlich standardmäßig mehr einrechnen?


----------

